# Pacific Shores restaurants



## Jan Handlers (Jun 27, 2007)

We will be leaving for Pacific Shores this Saturday.  Does anyone have any suggestions for restaurants in the local area?  Would appreciate any help.

Thanks, Jan


----------



## happymum (Jun 27, 2007)

Our best meal was definitely at the resort.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 27, 2007)

The Landing - at the resort is a very good restaurant.  The Bayshore in Parksville is good. The Old House in Courtenay is great, and the Old Dutch Inn is a great place for European style dining.  Make sure you go to Quality Foods in Parksville, the Chinese food there is great!  Be sure and go to the upper floor - it is a very unique grocery store.  If you want a unique dining experience , attend the dinner theatre in the little town of Chemainous.


----------

